# Kratos is feeling horrible :(



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

Kratos all of a sudden on Thursday morning woke up really sick. The night before he was just fine, but when he woke up in the morning I noticed he was a bit sluggish. I thought ok maybe he just didn't sleep good because the baby kept him up. But later that day he started throwing up white foamy stuff, and his energy level just dropped and he had diarrhea. He wasn't getting up greeting people, or play with any of his toys. He didn't eat at all, but he did drink a bowl of water. That night my father in law gave him a little bit of Stand Back, and I gave him a tsp of Pepto-Bismol. Then on Friday he seemed to be doing better, he had more energy the only thing he ate was 2 treats though. Now last night till this afternoon he threw up 10 times. Sometimes it was a yellow white foam, but I think it was just bile since his stomach is empty. I gave him some more Pepto-Bismol this morning which seems to have lessened the vomiting. He hasn't pooped since Thursday morning, he is peeing though. I just got him some Pedialite a little while ago. I can't afford to take him to the vet and I know I should i'm trying to find financial aids but it's hard. Can anyone suggest anything that I can give Kratos whose 6 months old? At least to ease things a bit for him.  I do have 500 mg pills of metronidazole and was wondering if I should give that a try on him. I was going to try canned pumpkin on him but since he's not eating it's a no go.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

One word: VET!!!


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

One Word: MONEY!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Two words: Parvo kills. If that's what it is, he could be in a world of trouble and you'll need a vet's help. Payday loans, pawn shops, care credit, selling stuff... Nothing is too much to ask to keep my dogs healthy. JMO.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Give him as much pedialite or gatorade he can drink without causing him to vomit. Keep him hydrated. No telling what is really wrong with him and what will make him better without taking him in to the vet though. Keep giving him fluids 24 hrs a day. Get up with an alarm clock to give him more liquid every hour. Vomiting and diarrhea can kill him. He might also need antibiotics. If it is parvo he could die even though he is 6 months old. His best chance is a vet visit.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

You need to do the following: 
- metronidazole 1 tablet twice daily for at least 14 days (it will not hurt him to take the antibotic) 
- pedialite every hour at least 6 cc to 12 cc go slow as to not make the dog vomit
- NutraCal 1 finger full in his mouth every 4 hours (the length of your finger) this is pure protein & nutrients to help sustain the body 
- Chicken Broth (low sodium) give very 4 hours 3 cc to 6 cc for the fat content in the broth. 
- take the dogs temp every 4 hours to make sure it is not going over 103.0 If it is at 103 then get some Rubbing Alcohol & spray the feet & belly

I am not sure what is wrong with your pup as you need testing to find out. If parvo to just got into something that is not making him feel better. 

Stop using the Pepto .. NOT GOOD FOR DOGS 

Best also to keep a Journal of what symtoms the pup is having & what you have done to help the dog. So if he worsens you can take the dog to the Vet


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> You need to do the following:
> - metronidazole 1 tablet twice daily for at least 14 days (it will not hurt him to take the antibotic)
> - pedialite every hour at least 6 cc to 12 cc go slow as to not make the dog vomit
> - NutraCal 1 finger full in his mouth every 4 hours (the length of your finger) this is pure protein & nutrients to help sustain the body
> ...


I could imagine how unnecesarry and unenlightening this health forum would be if everyone answered all inquiries with ONE WORD.

As important as it is to fully understand the precautions and measures that need to be taken when adopting a dog, there are some who find themselves in a extremely difficult situations because at the time of adopting, they might not have took this into consideration. Regardless, these people are still human beings who are scared and under stress.

By answering this thread with the knowledge and sensitivity as well as not hiding the fact that a vet visit is something that is most likely necessary in a mature and patient matter, you put myself in a position of redundancy, Deb. Because I do not know how many times I can keep repeating how important you are to us. How much I repect you, and how much you truly inspire many of us to keep learning.

You could have answered this thread with *one word*, you chose to answer it with patience, sensitivity and experience. I truly commend you for that.

I wait for the day when I can give back and help you the way *you* have helped so many here.

Deb
One word
Awesome


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks aimee235, & geisthexe for all the info and not getting on my *butt* so rudely like the other posters did. Kratos only comes in contact with two other dogs that live in the house. Neither one of them has Parvo, and he only goes in the wood fenced in backyard. So I highly doubt he has Parvo, trust me it is something that did cross my mind but it's not likely. 

Anyways, I have been trying to give Kratos the clear unflavored Pedialite but he doesn't seem to like it. He did drink water, so that's better than nothing I'm going to try diluting it with the water and see if he'll drink it then. My mom told me to get some Sweet Potato, and Banana baby food so he at least gets something in his belly. I forgot all about NutraCal, i'm going to try to get him some of that asap. 

He does seem to be doing better once again though which is getting really weird. It's like just all of a sudden he's feeling alot better, drinking water, walking around, wagging his tail, and stuff. I just hope this time he stays better.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Suga said:


> Thanks aimee235, & geisthexe for all the info and not getting on my ass so rudely like the other posters did. Kratos only comes in contact with two other dogs that live in the house. Neither one of them has Parvo, and he only goes in the wood fenced in backyard. So I highly doubt he has Parvo, trust me it is something that did cross my mind but it's not likely.
> 
> Anyways, I have been trying to give Kratos the clear unflavored Pedialite but he doesn't seem to like it. He did drink water, so that's better than nothing I'm going to try diluting it with the water and see if he'll drink it then. My mom told me to get some Sweet Potato, and Banana baby food so he at least gets something in his belly. I forgot all about NutraCal, i'm going to try to get him some of that asap.
> 
> He does seem to be doing better once again though which is getting really weird. It's like just all of a sudden he's feeling alot better, drinking water, walking around, wagging his tail, and stuff. I just hope this time he stays better.


im glad the situation seems to be improving. i would also make sure the canned pumpikns or anything else does not have sodium. ( something that was suggested by Deb ( geisthexe) months ago when speaking of pumpkins.
keep us updated. i know you were very stressed over this which is why you posted in the first place. never be afraid to ask for help, especially in a forum full of great people.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Suga said:


> Thanks aimee235, & geisthexe for all the info and not getting on my *butt* so rudely like the other posters did.


Who was rude and got on your *butt*? A short reply is not necessarily rudeness.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> You need to do the following:
> - metronidazole 1 tablet twice daily for at least 14 days (it will not hurt him to take the antibotic)
> - pedialite every hour at least *6 cc to 12 cc* go slow as to not make the dog vomit
> - NutraCal 1 finger full in his mouth every 4 hours (the length of your finger) this is pure protein & nutrients to help sustain the body
> ...


I high lighted 2 items on Debs list Suga because you keep saying he's not drinking those measurements means you should be syringe feeding him (force feeding) I suggest you get you some syringes from the store, if they don't have get them in the baby isle at a walmart or what ever the stores are in your area that have the cc or mg measurements. Just cause he won't drink it doesn't mean he doesn't need it. The pedialyte has more then the water can give him and if he is that bad he needs it.

While doing this I agree find a way to take him in regardless ... 
There wasn't any rudeness we don't need people getting advice here and neglecting going to a vet for things that are very serious. Advice given is a hold over til you can get to the vet not a hold OFF ... 
Deb gave you excellent advice as she does many, her knowledge is of an abundance we all appreciate ... but in the same breath you cannot over look a visit and proper testing.
Dogs and puppies can contract Parvo even if they do not leave their own yards. Even tho its not an air borne virus. Since it is excreted in the feces of infected dogs if someone steps in it, birds or other animals they can then transmit it. A bird who has stepped in infected feces then drinks out of your dogs bowl can drop it in there ........... just thought I'd add that since you said he never leaves the yard it can come to you, its a small possibility but possible .......... I hope its not and he is getting better best of luck ...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Above point is an excellent one. Parvo can live in the soil for years. You can bring it in on the soles of your shoes. That's why some breeders make you wear bags over your feet or spray disinfectant on your feet if you visit their litters.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Above point is an excellent one. Parvo can live in the soil for years. You can bring it in on the soles of your shoes. That's why some breeders make you wear bags over your feet or spray disinfectant on your feet if you visit their litters.


Scary stuff, didnt realize it was that potent. All the more reason to*" Mr. Rogers"* it.
Inside slippers, shoes, not mixed with the outside shoes.

I have a vinegar spray bottle by the door, spray my shoes down before I enter and leave them outside of the door. ( special attention to the bottom. spray the inside as well for foot odor.

Suga, please let us know what the vet has to say, keep us updated. Were all rootin' for ya.


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

@ DueceAddicTed
I had to do half water, half pedialite and he would drink it. And I do plan on taking him to the vet and like you said "the advice is a hold over". That's exactly what I was looking for.

@ NinaThePitbull
Now that he has an appetite I plan on going and getting him some pumpkin and will look for the one without sodium. Yes I was very stressed, I hated seeing my boy feeling so bad. Today he is doing ALOT better, he's running around and happy. He's just slowly getting his appetite back, I have been giving him food in small amounts which seems to be working because he hasn't vomited once since yesterday morning.

Even though he is doing alot better I do plan on taking him to the vet to make sure he is 100%. Thanks so much for both of your kind words, and helpful information.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Suga said:


> @ DueceAddicTed
> I had to do half water, half pedialite and he would drink it. And I do plan on taking him to the vet and like you said "the advice is a hold over". That's exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> @ NinaThePitbull
> ...


Why pumpkin? Not saying don't do it, just wondering why, being it's the second time you stated it. If your worried about parasites, its the cucurbitacin in pumpkin SEEDs that is effective, although not enough research has been done on it.

glad to see everything is going fine. Bahamutt is actually a very experienced member as well as an awesome person, some advice at times might seem harsh, but only because we have your best interests at heart and are passionate about dogs.

Hope to see you around more, glad you stopped in.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Has he pooped yet?

Also, Oscar is right to question the Pumpkin... if you're dogs not "going" pumpkin is not the right remedy for this situation. Pumpkin is a stool firmer, and if you're dogs not forming any stool, it's not going to help the situation... might not make it worse other than tossing his cookies again, but it's not going to give you the out come that you're expecting. 

If his appetite is picking back up, just offer him a 1/4 of his regular food rations and monitor it from there. 

I hate to rain on the parade even further by letting you know, vomiting + no stool very well could = a blockage/expensive.

We're not here to panick you or upset you, we're here to help you with the reality of the situation.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Guys I hate to sound like a wench on this one. But this person came for advice but ALL advice given the person has an excute for. Such a sad thing 

I truly hope the pup will be ok ..


----------

